# Can I Get A Dead Pedal For My 04???



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

And if so, can I get it with the aluminum. I saw a pic of a Monaro on another thread and it had an aluminum (or whatever metal the pedals are made of) dead pedal.

Is it available, and can is simply be bolted on to the floorboard. I sure hope so. I'll even pay big bucks for it.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

There's a thread here, titled something like "dead pedal for .29 cents"
you can make one like lots of us have done.

I took a billet piece of aluminum and drilled in similar pattern to pedals to give it "oem" look. And, I'm an idiot


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The Morano dead-pedal mounts to a curved surface of the center console so can not be directly used on the straight kick-panel by our left foot. That's why we did not get one to start with.

I've heard rumors that this component was dropped as a production item at the last minute. May be confirmed because the initial '05s don't have them.

If you don't want to wait its not that hard to build your own (post above). I made one the other day but did it a bit different. I used a 2x4 with one end cut at a 45 degree angle. I nailed a 1x2 along the front surface, covered it on 2 sides with black carpet scrap I had (could have painted it black instead and install an alu plate to match the pedals), and placed hook velcro along the leading edge of the 1x2. This way, You don't have to take up any carpet or take off the side panel. The 1x2 provides an inset to allow for the ridge in the floor carpet running near the kick panel - I just positioned it on the floor, pushed back, then pushed it against the kick panel so the hook material would hold (it actually sits on top of the floor mat). You can't tell it is even there because of the black carpet. I've taken it out twice to cut some off the back side - position of the surface has made a big difference on how my leg feels. I've taken off about an inch so far and it feels pretty good now. I'm sure everyones preference would be a little different, so even if you had a template you would have to customize it. I'd even use this method initially to get the position right then install it underneath the carpet if you still desire too.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

I did a similar mod as Xman with a piece of 2x4 and a 1x2 strip attached to it. However, I just pulled the carpet out from under the side panel (a lot of tugging, but it comes out), and simply put the piece I made under the carpet area in the corner. I then tucked the carpet back under the side panel (again, a lot of persuading), and my dead pedal is completely invisible but functional. The carpet is back tight enough to hold the pedal in place, and can be removed anytime I would want to? 

Hope this helps :cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Woaa so what the 05 is not going to have a dead pedal now?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The C&D '05 did not have one. Hard to tell if it will when all the interior pictures on Pontiac.com never show one.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh I hope they come with one though.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

*Dead Pedal For Free From Junk!*

I just took the 10 disc holder from a broken CD player and put it in the corner to see how I would make one.

let my foot rest there a few times after stepping on the clutch, and guess what? It works.

Went inside and got some velcro with the adhesive back, stuck two strips on and jammed it in the corner.

It is black plastic, blends in with the black interior, and best of all it was free. Well free except for the $.28 of velcro.

look for junk around the house, something will fit. I bet a videotape would work too.


----------

